# Looking for Homestead/Farm in NY



## nwalling (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking for a Homestead/Farm in NY around Bainbridge, Mt. Upton or even North Pitcher, Plymouth area. Has to be 4 beds 2 bath home. Looking for under $160,000. Anyone know of any owners selling their homes? I'm going to look at a few with a realtor this weekend but would like some more options if possible..


----------



## snowsteader (Mar 6, 2015)

I've been looking for land in the Otsego/Chenango area. Best resources I've found:

odbrmls.com (realty site like nytrophyproperties.com has a map version of this)

possonrealtyfarmsandland.com specializes in farms and land, and is not listed on MLS.
Diamond realty is another exclusive agent
Hubble realty as well, but this is closer to Cooperstown

Do not sign anything with a realtor. It could compromise your ability to buy anything not listed on the MLS.

I also keep an eye on craigslist, but I have found that all the for sale by owner stuff is generally priced way over market.

Otsego County has online tax maps, and sales records. Lands of New york has a map (takes a little figuring) that shows Chenango county parcels on a map. Otherwise, you need to go into Norwich to look up recently sold stuff.

I will say that I have seen that locals pay 1000-1500 an acre, and the out of towners will pay 2000-2500 an acre.

You really have to do your homework. I see stuff list at 2-5k an acre and it really makes no sense.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Go thru the H/T files ,seems like a couple have been listed on here that are in that area, not real sure,but worth the check


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Wouldn't live in NY state if you paid me..too many regulations,gun laws and worst of all.. the governor. ?? Cross over the border into PA..


----------

